# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  فرق فرهنگیان و تربیت معلم و خوارزمی و ...

## Hooman_Hk

سلام دوستان یه سوال
2.الان که تو اینترنت سرچ کنید تربیت معلم میاره دانشگاه خوارزمی (تربیت معلم سابق)
خب اگر دانشگاه خوارزمی همون تربیت معلمه سابقه پس دانشگاه فرهنگیان چیه (چون یه عده میگن فرهنگیان=تربیت معلم سابق)

حالا یه سوال دیگه
2.توی دانشگاه فرهنگیان میشه علاوه بر دبیری ...رشته های مهندسی (مثل مهندسی کامپیوتر) خوند(در دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی)
خب اگر اینو تو فرهنگیان بخونی همون مهندس کامپیوتر میشی دیگه؟

در کل الان فرق بین دانشگاه فرهنگیان و تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی و تربیت معلم و خوارزمی رو متوجه نمیشم
و این بالاخره خوارزمی تربیت معلم بوده یا فرهنگیان
ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید

----------


## fatme_m

*1_ تربیت معلم همون دانشگاه فرهنگیانه الانه و فرقی نداره
2_دانشگاه شهید رجایی یه نمه داستانش فرق میکنه با دانشگاه فرهنگیان
ولی داستانشم اینجوریه
فرضا تو بخوای مکانیک بخونی  و متعهد بشی به اموزش و پرورش
اینجوریه که تو هم میتونی معلم بشی بعد ها و هم یه دفتر فنی مهندسی بزنی
مثله معلم های مدرسه های فنی
که چند روزشون تو مدرسن و اگه هم بخوان میتونن دفتر مهندسی بزنن یا تو رشته خودشونم فعالیت کنن



این چیزیه تو سایت نوشته بود :
*دانشگاه تربيت دبير شهيد رجايي در سال 1357 با نام « مجتمع تكنولوژي انقلاب اسلامي» با ادغام انستيتوهاي تكنولوژي تهران  بنيان‌گذاري شد؛ سپس به « مركز آموزش عالي فني انقلاب اسلامي» تغيير نام  داده و علاوه بر دوره هاي كارداني و معلم فني، مجوز برگزاري دوره‌هاي  كارشناسي ناپيوسته دبيرفني را نيز دريافت كرد

----------


## ffatemeh

محدودیت سنی دارن؟

----------

